# Sony PS3?



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

OK so i have read many times the PS3 is the best blu ray player. I dont wont a game consol so is thier a Sony BDP as good as the PS3? cheers. I thought i wrote this before but i cant find it so here it is again. Cheers Troy


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The PS3 is considered the best Blu-ray player out there due to the fact that it offers alot of functionality when compared to other BDPs on the market at it's price point, now with that being said when it comes to BD playback you would be hard pressed to find a difference between players in terms of PQ(picture quality). Now in terms of upconversion of DVDs that is a whole other matter the Oppo 83 or 83SE from all the reviews that I have read seem to be the best on the market, but they are expensive for a stand alone player. Here are a few things to consider the PS3 Slim offers everything you are looking for minus the gaming, plus the ability to stream content from your PC to it, regular firmware updates, the ability to store large amounts of data movies,music,pictures on the HDD, upgrade the HDD to a larger one if and when you need it, add an external HHD to increase your digital library's size, there is more but I will stop there for now.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I own an Oppo BDP83 and have to say it is the best player I have had the experience of owning and using, but on Saturday I went out looking for a cheap back up player just in case the oppo should fail me and ended up buying the BDP-S363 player from Sony and have to say so far it has really impressed me with both loading times and it's PQ, a very nice player for less than $200 :T


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

I called SONY today and i was told the BDP S760 is better than the PS3 as a blu ray player. 



recruit said:


> I own an Oppo BDP83 and have to say it is the best player I have had the experience of owning and using, but on Saturday I went out looking for a cheap back up player just in case the oppo should fail me and ended up buying the BDP-S363 player from Sony and have to say so far it has really impressed me with both loading times and it's PQ, a very nice player for less than $200 :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

SAY IT LOUD said:


> I called SONY today and i was told the BDP S760 is better than the PS3 as a blu ray player.


yes, the 760 uses the same technology as used in there flagship model the 5000ES.


----------

